# Slowly getting back to normal.



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I was out yesterday with four other ComLink friends and we had a most enjoyable time together.
Sometimes I prefer it when there is only a few of us as we can get to know each other better and when you get talking to others it is surprising some of the stories they can tell about their interesting lives, sometimes so different to our own.

We went to one of the local hotels for our lunch and we always enjoy the meals they provide but they are such large servings for 'us oldies' that most of us bring some of our meal home in a container that we take with us.
I was good yesterday and ate almost all of my lunch - Panko crumbed calamari and salad - $12.90, but why oh why do they serve so many chips. 

One of the friends I was with was telling us about her life and how she grew up on a huge cattle station way out west and the mischief she and her siblings got up to and then after she married how they went up to the Gulf to do prawn trawling and then having their own butcher shop out in Mt Isa - such a different life to my own.

Next week we have more activities and as our Covid restrictions ease more of our ComLink friends will be joining us so we will have a lot of fun times to look forward to.


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds like you had a fun day . You may always eat my share of calamari lol


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks to Lilyan for re-posting Bundyanne's post. 
Anne, I love calamari as long as it's breaded and fried. LOL
Nowadays, I'm not eating breaded anything, but it's fun to think about. (another LOL)


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for your Chit Chat. It must be wonderful to go out and about and leave any cares and worries behind for the day, though I get the impression you just roll with the tide and don’t let too many things bother you. I agree how interesting it is to hear the life stories of others. In our ‘senior’ years people have a lifetime of anecdotes to tell.

I’m still learning this site and not reading as many posts. New posters are ‘Discussion Starters’, heck, I preferred OP, but not to worry.

Enjoy yourself, Bundi, and keep being a ‘discussion starter’ 😄


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Love reading about your adventures!


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> I was out yesterday with four other ComLink friends and we had a most enjoyable time together.
> Sometimes I prefer it when there is only a few of us as we can get to know each other better and when you get talking to others it is surprising some of the stories they can tell about their interesting lives, sometimes so different to our own.
> 
> We went to one of the local hotels for our lunch and we always enjoy the meals they provide but they are such large servings for 'us oldies' that most of us bring some of our meal home in a container that we take with us.
> ...


Love to read your post even if I have to look for it!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

This sounded like a lovely day out. It is wonderful you stay active and busy. 
We all are on a learning curve.


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

Anne, glad you are posting again about your adventures. Every one sounds like fun!


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

bundyanne07 said:


> I was out yesterday with four other ComLink friends and we had a most enjoyable time together.
> Sometimes I prefer it when there is only a few of us as we can get to know each other better and when you get talking to others it is surprising some of the stories they can tell about their interesting lives, sometimes so different to our own.
> 
> We went to one of the local hotels for our lunch and we always enjoy the meals they provide but they are such large servings for 'us oldies' that most of us bring some of our meal home in a container that we take with us.
> ...


Love hearing about your outings, Anne! Oh, how I'd love to share your plate of calamari!!!! Yum!


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Still trying to figure out how to navigate, so I am glad your post popped up on my screen. I love to read about your adventures.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovely to see your adventures again. I'm still having a time trying to navigate this site so when I come across the posters that I have followed in the past it's like connecting with old friends.
Keep posting about your travels. I'm sure I'm not the only one who enjoys reading your posts.


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I was out yesterday with four other ComLink friends and we had a most enjoyable time together.
> Sometimes I prefer it when there is only a few of us as we can get to know each other better and when you get talking to others it is surprising some of the stories they can tell about their interesting lives, sometimes so different to our own.
> 
> We went to one of the local hotels for our lunch and we always enjoy the meals they provide but they are such large servings for 'us oldies' that most of us bring some of our meal home in a container that we take with us.
> ...


So glad you are getting back to your friends. I look forward to your pictures once you get back to your outings.


----------



## midDinCA (Aug 29, 2014)

I am glad to see you on site again. I am trying to navigate this site but it seems to be a challenge I don't really need. You are fortunate to have good friends and the opportunity to get about and see what is happening in the world. Good for you!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

You always have such nice outings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

I love reading your stories! You are truly a 'social butterfly'!


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I was out yesterday with four other ComLink friends and we had a most enjoyable time together.
> Sometimes I prefer it when there is only a few of us as we can get to know each other better and when you get talking to others it is surprising some of the stories they can tell about their interesting lives, sometimes so different to our own.
> 
> We went to one of the local hotels for our lunch and we always enjoy the meals they provide but they are such large servings for 'us oldies' that most of us bring some of our meal home in a container that we take with us.
> ...


----------

